# CG Discount Golf



## Maxjacobs1 (Jul 16, 2020)

I ordered some Footjoy GTX M/L golf gloves on 24th May 2020 from the CG Discount website. I paid £34.99.
Despite being in lockdown, the wrong order was despatched. I immediately contacted CG Discount and they advised to send the gloves back and they would send out the right ones. I did as they asked.
Some 9 weeks have now elapsed and I am still waiting for my order. I have tired of waiting and requested a refund. Neither have I received the gloves which I have ordered from CG regularly over the years nor my money back.
It is disgraceful. When you attempt to telephone them. no-one answers and they do not respond to emails except when it pleases them.
I advised them that if I did not receive a refund into my bank account today (14th July 2020) I would resort to social media. I am merely exercising my rights as a consumer but more relevantly, if this is how they treat loyal customers, what chance do new customers stand???


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 16, 2020)

Corona virus it’s the standard excuse.
That’s poor by anyone standards.
They prob have no stock!


----------

